# What's your preference?



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

I was watching a show on the Travel Channel last night and it gave me the idea to start a poll. What's your preference - thin or deep dish (pan) pizza?
Please feel free to comment on sauce, toppings, etc.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Hummm.. they must have been showing the Chicago vs NY pizza wars again.









Deep dish!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildHummm.. they must have been showing the Chicago vs NY pizza wars again.


Yes, it was the windy city vs the big apple. Of course, being from Chicago you know my preference.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

Deeeeeeep dish/ Pan.


----------



## GSDLVR76 (Aug 6, 2007)

deep dish/pan pizza


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

Thin here! "St. Louis style" pizza is on paper-thin crust, with provelone cheese instead of mozerella. (and we cut it into squares, not wedges) It's an...acquired taste. LOL! You either love it or hate it.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

Deep dish, Yum!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I can eat it either way, but much prefer THIN. I eat pizza for the TOPPINGS not the crust! It's best if it is EASY on the sauce.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

I picked deep dish, but unfortunately I've never met a slice of pizza that I didn't like.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: Shandril2but unfortunately I've never met a slice of pizza that I didn't like.












Can't say I cared for the BBQ chicken pizza I tried once. But otherwise those are my sentiments exactly.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I LOVE PIZZA!!!!!!!!!!!! Almost any style! I cannot chose between thin and thick because there are other types and so many variations! 

Before the NY and Chicago styles took hold here - we had pizza done on long cookie sheet trays - we did not have slices, we had "cuts" 4x4 size sort of, crust was a touch airy, crunchy...sauces ranged from thin and spicy to heavy and then there are some chunky with tomatoes. So this is still my favorite style, and have gotten this from same pizza shop all my life - dense heavy buttery cheese almost, thin sauce with tomato chunks and light on spices....

Other than this kind - I can go with most anything! There is a small old ice cream stand turned into a pizza shop that does awesome thin, and a little restaurant in a strip mall that does homemade food and awesome Sicilian style 'cuts'....no way to choose which is better - they are both wonderful! LOL LOL

I like canned mushrooms (allergic to fresh if in wrong stage of maturity), bacon, pinapple, ham, meatballs, black olives (not all at once!) and occassionally anchovies depending on the pizza - Chicago style at Uno's is good for anchovies....HATE pepperoni on pizza, not crazy about sausage, can do light onions and green peppers, not hot peppers ...and always - extra cheese!

When I lived in Philly, Sbarro was a start up place, now it is in all the malls - Really don't care for the chains like Dominos, Papa Johns, Vocelli's....most of the places I get pizza from are small family owned places - worst pizza I had was in Antwerp!!! WIERD - like crackers with tomato paste adn sprinkled on dry cheese....uck! In Europe/Africa, it is better to hit the chains (there is a Pizza Hut in Cairo LOL LOL AND a TGI Friday's!)

Lee

Edit - I love the BBQ chicken pizza, and white from some places too!


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Remember the old pizza that was so good and greasy it soaked throught the cardboard box?

Now I'm really dating myself! God, for the days when food wasn't "healthy" and Americans probably had lot less weight problem then we have today!


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

That's because we'd eat one slice between running around ... we never had enough to get more than that in my family! One pie was a real treat.

I like white veggie pizza when it's drizzled in olive oil & has sauteed garlic on it!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Little Ceasars baby Pan Pans! Deep dish. Actually I prefer my homemade. Thick crust, lighter on the sauce with Mozzerella AND provalone cheese. Other topings vary.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Deep dish. Though most pizza is okay by me. There have been a few pizzas I didn't really enjoy, but they're in the minority.







Not a big fan of Papa John's but any other chain is fine.

I haven't had a garlic (white) pizza in a long time! Not since college.







I want one now.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

White pizza is my favorite.









Favorite chain, well it isn't a chain, but Crico's. They have one store (ok, definitely not a chain) and it's unfortunately here in Gulf Shores, but oh my gosh.








< That's how I feel when I eat their pizza and cheese sticks.

My friend once said, "Th definition of 'yummy' is Crico's". Yep, that's about right!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Absolute BEST pizza ever was a little hole in the wall restaurant called Bilbo's that was down the street from campus when I was in college. Their pizza crust and breadsticks were made with beer bread... O M G was it good.


----------



## Caitlin (Mar 28, 2005)

I think the best places are those little restaurants like that. I mean food like that makes me melt, literally. It's just soooo good. It's because of those secret recipes, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Keeyah (Apr 24, 2007)

I like thin and crispy!

What is white pizza?


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Diesel_and_LisaWhat is white pizza?


No tomato sauce, just cheese and seasoning(s).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildAbsolute BEST pizza ever was a little hole in the wall restaurant called Bilbo's that was down the street from campus when I was in college. Their pizza crust and breadsticks were made with beer bread... O M G was it good.


Ha, I know where you went to college! I agree with you, and they are still in business)


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I LOVE WHITE PIZZA W/ VEGGIES !!

When I was a smidge younger, I just to go for the thick crust...now I know that is nothing but bread.....and its landed on my hips.

I miss the ol' fashion, mom n pop pizza places...all thats in my area is Pizza Hut, Domnios, Ceasars, Ledos (which is now getting on my nerves)

There was one and they recently closed...I havent stopped crying.......


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

OH YEA...pineapple and chicken is the BEST !!!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumChicago style at Uno's is good


It's one of the best.







I'm not crazy about the wait but the pizza is out of this world. The franchises are not the same, if you want authentic deep dish pizza you have to go downtown on Ohio St. Here is their link and some yummy pics too: http://www.unos.com/


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I voted for thin crust. I'm boring when it comes to pizza - my favorite is plain - crust/tomato sauce/cheese. Sometimes I like to add pre-cooked bacon and mushrooms. I also like a veggie pizza every so often.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

The more food you can cram onto a pizza, the better. For that, I vote Deep Dish with two inches of toppings. Extra cheese? Yep, just drop the wheel of mozzarella on it!

I also loooove NY pizza. I love pizza. I don't care, just so long it's not the really thin crust, poor excuses for pizza- I don't want to eat an oversized Ritz cracker with spaghetti sauce and a microscopic layer of cheese on it.


----------



## Achielles UD (May 26, 2001)

I voted deep







Not a fan of crunchy pizza. Like it soft with the option to dip the crust! Yum!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Deep dish and it had better have extra cheese. Ham, fresh mushrooms, pepperoni and pineapple (not all on the same pizza). And NO green peppers anywhere near my pizza.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

cheesy, greasy, loaded impossibly with pepperoni, sausage, black olives, garlic, onions, peppers... on a medium crust pizza, where someone slathered the crust edges ('pizza bones' with olive oil-oregano-parmesean-garlic-crushd sesame mixture before cooking. 

I am also not prejudiced whatsoever against cheese-filled crusts!









Always helps when the pizza is cooked so that the edges of the round pepperoni slices get crispy-crunchified.


----------



## Shandril2 (Nov 26, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf cheesy, greasy, loaded impossibly with pepperoni, sausage, black olives, garlic, onions, peppers... on a medium crust pizza, where someone slathered the crust edges ('pizza bones' with olive oil-oregano-parmesean-garlic-crushd sesame mixture before cooking.
> 
> I am also not prejudiced whatsoever against cheese-filled crusts!
> 
> ...


DROOL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kimbo's Humans (Nov 9, 2003)

I like thin pizza the best. I think that if their is too much bread it takes away some of the flavor of the other stuff. If its nice and thin you can eat more slices without getting too full up. like pepperoni with pineapple. The best pizza I ever had was in Italy. The cheese there is much nicer than ours at home.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Brightelf cheesy, greasy, loaded impossibly with pepperoni, sausage, black olives, garlic, onions, peppers... on a medium crust pizza, where someone slathered the crust edges ('pizza bones' with olive oil-oregano-parmesean-garlic-crushd sesame mixture before cooking.
> 
> I am also not prejudiced whatsoever against cheese-filled crusts!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you may be missing something since youve been in Germany? Or is there access to what you just described there? You made me hungry~and we did homemade pizza last night but not with that great crust you mentioned!


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

I really prefer thin pizza, but I do really like deep dish (depends on who it's by).

Giordonno's and Lou Milanati's makes a really super deep dish!!!!

I love sausage, black olive, garlic, and fresh basil......YUM!!!!!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Okay... I am gonna be booooeed out of this forum.. I don't like pizza...


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

I couldn't agree more regarding the Lou Milantis Pizza ... it's the BEST!!! It's so good I've actually considered paying the $70 bucks and having some delievered to me!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SuperpupOkay... I am gonna be booooeed out of this forum.. I don't like pizza...


I don't particularly care for it either. Too greasy and makes me drink water like there's no tomorrow for the rest of the night. I get sooooooo thirsty after eating pizza.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Luca_Stl... I love Imo's! That sounds soo good right now, especially with their house salad... yum-o!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: mamagoose Too greasy and makes me drink water like there's no tomorrow for the rest of the night.


You need to come up to Chicago and have a delicious deep dish pizza, you'll definitely change your opinion.


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Sean Rescue Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: mamagoose Too greasy and makes me drink water like there's no tomorrow for the rest of the night.
> ...


Don't I wish!! 

Actually I've always wanted to visit Chicago and we are trying to set up a vacation.......hmmmm........


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: mamagooseActually I've always wanted to visit Chicago and we are trying to set up a vacation.......hmmmm........


You won't be disappointed, there's so much to do. Hope you make the trip and taste Chicago's finest, pizza that is!


----------

